# Do you give your cats baby nicknames?



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

YES. I think I call my cats more by their nicknames than I do by their real names!
My boy Ivan gets called Boo Boo, Mr Boo, Boo Pie, Boo-ba, Mr Ivan Boo-pants, Schmookie Boo Boy... yeah, basically anything with Boo in it XD
Marilyn gets called Mow-Wow mostly, because of the way she yowls. She is also nicknamed Marileena, Miss Mowwie-Wowand Mari. 
If I'm cuddling Ivan I'll say in a really silly baby voice: 'Hey-ow Mishta Boo Boo! Who's my little Boo Boo? Who's my little schoockums? Who's my Boo-Boy? YOU ARE! YES YOU ARE! YOU ARE!! I love my litte Boo Pie!!! YES I DO!!'
I say the same sort of things to Marilyn, even though she's deaf and can't hear me. Lol. Like... 'Hello Miss Mow-Wow!! Who's a gorgeous old girl? You are! YES YOU ARE!!
Yeah...


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Casie's were Cas, Mew, Mew mew, Kitty, Kitty-Kitty, Baby and a few others.

Cherry's are Cher, Cherbear, Cherrybomb, Kitty-kitty, and a few others.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Constantly!

Evie is 'Mummy's little Eve-Weave', The Evie Weaver, Weavie Believie, Evie Believie, Evie Woo, Little Darling, Princess, 'Are you the most gorgeous girl in the whole world?', 'Are you Mummy's Little Princess? YOU ARE?! Mummy thought so'...

Mitzi is Moomin, Moom, Moo, Mitzi-Witz, Mitzi-Woo, Little Miss Mitzalot, 'Are you most cheeky/beautiful?', Mitzi McNoodle, Mitzi-Pants, Little Stinker...

They both get 'Puss in Boots' and 'Mittens' ('Have Mummy's girls got mittens on?!) as the are blue-mitted ragdolls and have the MOST gorgeous little white paws!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not really inventive. 

Mia is Miakins or Munchkin.

Fay is Faykins or Meepers, 'cause she says *meep* a lot.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Taboo is Boo,Boo-cat,Ghost kitty,and "SHUT UP IT'S FOUR IN THE FREAKING MORNING!!"*.Ellie my foster is Ellie Bellie Panellie.Harvey the dog is Harvard,Littlefoot,Poo,PooPoo,DARN DOG!.My parakeet Gavin is Gaveybird.

*By everyone if he decides to wake everyone up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some of my girls' nicknames should not be said around any babies. Or some adults.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, of course. My pets hardly ever hear their own name unless I'm yelling at them (not the right thing to do, I know)...

Blacky is Baby, or "Baby girl".
Blaze is Mouse or Monkey. Seriously, no idea why.
My dog Tara is called Puppy or Tarlet even though she's 10 years old.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

This is funny because my boyfriend and I were just discussing this very topic with our boss at lunch a few minutes ago. 

We've gotten to the point where we joke that Apollo and Athena are simply their "vet names" or "outside names." Because we actually call them by those names so infrequently. We've taken to almost always calling them by their nicknames, to the point where we sometimes wonder if we should have just named them those, if not for the fact that they're just too silly. XD

We usually call Apollo "Gato," and Athena "Beepo."

Gato we got from some silly name we gave him early on. Eric wanted to name him AutoGato (gato is cat in spanish and my boyfriend likes random spanish words for some reason). And even though I turned it down, he stubbornly kept calling him that and it stuck. Athena is always sleepy when we get home from work, and Eric calls her a "Sleepo-beepo," and that eventually got shortened to "Beepo." It's a silly cute name that seems to fit her even though it's complete nonsense. Apparently my boyfriend likes rhymes.

I am relieved to hear I'm not the only one who uses their nicknames more than their real names. I always feel guilty that I gave them names I never actually use.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Let's see...Scooter is Scoota pie or just Pie or Pie Pie (hubby hates it when I call his cat pie.)
Opie is Opie dopey-do or just dopey 'cause he is. 
Mickey is Mic-moo-meow, micmoo, or just meow. 
Cinco is stinkco cause he's a stinker and it ryhmes. 
Layla is the "Princess" 
The dog Boomer is Boomie and boom-boom. 
Petunia is Petunie and Toonie and toons. 
I could go on but I won't.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice is our little turkey. Therefore, most of her nicknames have to do with that...Turkey, Turkey-giblets, Turkat, Turkey-girl. :roll:

Rochelle is usually Gorgeous, Diva-girl, Baby, Princess. She is all of those, and she knows it. 

Samantha is usually just Sammy or Sammy-girl. But Sammypants, Butterball (because she looks like a Butterball turkey when she lays down! XD), Sammy-face, and Baby-girl are all used a lot too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

His usually go with his moods/attitudes.

Sweet/SNuzzly = Pope Kitty Von Porkpatty
Will full/bad = Armando Escobar
Sassy/Playful = Sass A Frassin or Ishkabibble!

There's also KITTY! (I say that loudly in a childlike voice when I want to play and he gets all Sass A Frassin). 

And Icky Poopoo Stinky Face when I'm cleaning up something gross he left behind..... that's most of them I think.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We have too many to count but this week we call:

Sinatra- Buttons, Brown Bear
Nutmeg- Girly Que, GQ


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

its funny that i was just thinking that i almost never call any of my guys and girls by their _real_ name, including the ones in my feral colony.

pretty girl = sweetie
morriss = ba ba
mommie = angel
bootsie = cuty
limpy = big boy
blackie = honey


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Lily is Lily Poo or Lily Bit or Lily Marleen with the long long legs.
Harli is most often Harli Kit. But I do actually just call them by their names since the names are short. I call both of them Sweetie Pie and occasionally Sophie (my last cat's name)


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I have only 2 nicknames.
Colonel, if he is outside will come up to my truck when I come home from work. Many times I don't see him when I pull in. After I shut the truck off, gather up my my lunch box and other things, open the door I hear MEOW MEOW. He sometimes jumps up in the cab to greet me. I have called him "My Meower" for long time now.
This winter, he has put on some weight and I started calling him "My big Bufus." Don't know where it came from at all.

Onyx is my newest cat and I have yet to peg her with a nickname.


----------



## carnivorouszoo (Oct 29, 2010)

My youngest got us all calling Silver "Silvie" she can say r sounds but chooses to call him Silvie lol. He does the slow blink when she calls him that then kisses his shoulder. First thing she learned with him is he likes kisses just about anywhere but his head. I also call him Bub, sweetie, and mum baby.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Star-Pookie, Pookie Bear, Babyface, Li'l Pink Nose
Lucky-Shmoopy, Angelface, Li'l Pink Nose
Midnight-Moopy, Baby Girl, Princess, Princess Big Mouth

And when Smokey was still with us-Shmookie, Shmoo, Shmoo-Shmoo, Shmoo Boo.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Just had to add this. It's funny.
Even my chickens can't escape the baby names. 

Treacle - Treackie, Treacle Peakle, Treacle Tart, Treacle Pie, Treacle McPeakle
Beyonce (yes, really) - Diva, BB, Big Beautiful Girl, Single Lady, Single Chick
Pixie - Pixel Chick, Pixie Poop, Pixel Chickalow, Chick Pie (cruel, I know)
All of them get called 'my chickie pies'. Yes, I know what that means XD


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Genie probably thinks her name is either kitty, jellybean or monster.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> I am relieved to hear I'm not the only one who uses their nicknames more than their real names. I always feel guilty that I gave them names I never actually use.


Words out of my own mouth!!


----------



## bastetsha (Feb 27, 2011)

Tons. 

Foster has: Fossey, Fostinian, Fostony, Fos-Fos, lil chub, Jangletail, Stinker, Meezer, Honey Bun, and puddin' cup

Salem has: Say-Say, Slim (He is over 22 pounds, mostly muscle though), Big slim, Slimster, Slim Shady, Boss, Hoppin' Bob, Hun Bun, puddin' pop, and others that right now I can't think of right now.

Weird thing is, they both know every one of those names.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I love this thread. 

My husband doesn't really use cutesy nicknames with our kittens, but I certainly do!

Lily: Princess, Lilikins, Lily-Billy, Crazy Train (for those special times when she goes TEARING through the house at 100mph), and I usually pronounce her actual name as "Lee-ly" not Lily...

Spencer: Handsome, Little Boy...

Apparently Lily has more nicknames. lol!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh I call him silly names all the time! It's a wonder he even knows his real name.  I call Dagny Mr. Cat, Mr. Tom Cat, Dagnywood, Scoundrel, my sweet ittle boy, Furr Puirr, and I constantly talk baby talk to him. I tell him he's my championship purrer, the most handsome cat in the world and that he came straight from heaven.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This is embarassing. My new little black kitten is Junior. For some reason I call him Junior Cheeseburger. I'm a vegetarian and I've never been in a McDonald's or similar, but the commercials must have made an impression.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Whenever I (if I do) get Cosette (I'm hoping and praying I get her), I'll probably end up calling her something along the likes of "Coco", because her name is pronounced [kOH-zet].


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

goldenstar1 said:


> I constantly talk baby talk to him.


I'm glad I'm not the only one!  hahaha


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, baby talk all the way here. I'm pretty sure my neighbors think I'm a complete whack job. I'm the lady who never (hardly ever) leaves her apartment and is constantly singing and talking baby talk and has NO kids.....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I'm the lady who never (hardly ever) leaves her apartment and is constantly singing and talking baby talk and has NO kids.....


That's how my neighbors describe me!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Nicknames*

My cat's given name is "Ritz", but I never call that to her face. It's usually "precious being" or "pretty girl". I try to use "precious being" more because I don't want her to think I love her just because she's beautiful.
And yeah under my breath I sometimes call her "be quiet" "go away" or "you pig"....


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

And I thought I was being er..weird. I call Miu by other names a lot. I call her 'Babiss Miu', Baby Miu, My Honey, My Baby, Meowmi'. Jack doesn't have as many variations. He's just Jack Jack, Jack'ce, Jacky Jacks.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Oh, baby talk all the way here. I'm pretty sure my neighbors think I'm a complete whack job. I'm the lady who never (hardly ever) leaves her apartment and is constantly singing and talking baby talk and has NO kids.....


Uhh, yeah... *raises hand* That totally describes me too. If I'm not at work, I'm at home. Our apartment walls are super thin...like you can go into our bathroom and clearly hear the conversation going on in the next apartment. And here I am baby talking and singing to my cats all day...and I'm not a real quiet person...I tend to talk louder when I'm excited and seeing my kitties get excited causes me to get excited, and well you get the idea. I've gotten strange looks from my direct neighbors when leaving the house before... But I love my kitties and if they don't understand that, then screw em.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What comes to mind for me is my excitement when he uses the litterbox. After all his UTI issues I'm always telling him what a good and smart boy he is for peeing and pooing. It's always high pitched and it's always loud....

"Oh! Who is SUCH a good boy for peeing? Huh? Who's a good boy who peed in his box? What a smart good BOY for peeing!" or "Did you make a big poo? What a good boy who always poos in his box!" "Mommy is so proud you pood in your box!"

..... yeah....


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, actually...

Alice loves to 'help' me in various household activities and one of these is litter box cleaning. I take the box from the living room and bring it into the bathroom where the second box is, and of course Alice is right on my heels. 

Now, remember I said the bathroom had the thinnest walls and you can hear whole conversations from adjacent apartments? And how I'm usually not quiet when I'm talking with my kitties?

"Alice! Are you here to help Mama baby-girl?"
"Where's your poop going Alice?!"
"Where's your poop?"
"Oh your such a good helper, Alice!"

The best is when my boyfriend is home and he will randomly come in and ask her "where her poop is" too, hahaha! The neighbors must think we're nutso! XD


----------



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Georgia's are kitten, kitten little, kitten mittens, georgia kitten, baby and baby kitten! She answers to all of them!  I am glad to know I am not the only one with a billion nicknames for each animal that i own! haha


----------

